# Introducing Linus, the runt



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of you may have read my other posts about Linus, the runt that has been giving me a lot of worries. He's now almost 4 weeks old, but moves and looks much like a 2 week old baby--much behind his siblings, development wise.

But he stole my heart, so I'm keeping him. Here he is:










A cuddle after his dropper feeding









Linus in his snuggle pouch. I carry him around in it. He loves it.









And to compare: Linus, 10 days ago, not looking so great (at that point, I decided to add to his nursing with formula)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

There are no words for that... I think I just died from cuteness!!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

A cuddle... that's so precious! I'm so glad you're keeping him alive and well. It sounds like he's a little extra work, but I'm sure he'll be a complete loving lapbug; I mean, imagine a 4 week baby sitting still in a bonding pouch... I'm sure he'll be well worth the extra effort.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awww he's gonna be a dream.. al that extra attention an all..
hes gorgeous.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

holy crap he's adorable. Best wishes for the lil guy.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

He looks great! I am so glad he is doing so well


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

He so cute! I'm glad that he's pulled through everything so well.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my god. Cuteness overload. *dies of heart attack*


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Omg he's adorable!! Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh my godddd he is so cute!

He has like a little stubby face. <3 <3



How is he doing now?


----------

